# Being given a rescue for my daughter, what do you think it is?



## harleybabe (May 16, 2011)

What am I?  Can you help my new mom determine my breed or mix??  Please and thank you, signed the cute little black bunny headed to a new home with a soft hearted lady


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 16, 2011)

Adorable !!!!  that's all I got


----------



## harleybabe (May 16, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Adorable !!!!  that's all I got


lol  that's what I was thinking.

I can almost see it talking to me


----------



## Alicia G (May 16, 2011)

Im going with Holland lop or Holland lop cross. Very cute


----------



## dewey (May 16, 2011)

Pure cuteness!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 17, 2011)

Sooooo cute!!  I would also say Holland or Holland mix if both ears do not lop?


----------



## harleybabe (May 18, 2011)

thanks!

They don't flop at the same time, but will lay perfectly horizontal. lol


----------



## Bossroo (May 18, 2011)

Oh ,oh, I know... a black rabbit.


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

Do you know how old it is? Once the ears are lopping a little I would have to say its some sort of lop (not english lop; dosent have big enough ears) or mixed with lop. From the looks of the picture Im going to have to agrea with every one eals that its a holland lop/ or mix with holland lop in it.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 18, 2011)

To me it looks like it has some jersey wooly in it. I have a doe who looks just like that (minus the floppy ears)


----------

